# 312Bh Hitch Set Up Questions



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

I'm a newbie here and have a few quick questoins.

I have an 07 Sequioa rated at 6500lbs towing, the 312BH dry is 7300 so loaded I'm looking at a max of 8900lbs.

For a WDH Valley has one rated for 501-800 tounge weight and 8000 trailer weight, the tounge weight is ok at 665, but not the trailer. The next size up is 801-1200 on the tounge and 12000 on the trailer. Which one should I go with?

Second, brake boosters? Are they a must have?

Third, Sway control is this a must have?

I am taking delivery Friday so any help would be great. Pics will be posted on Monday as we are camping at Johnatan Dickenson State Park over the weekend.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Get you an Equalizer 4-point from Adventurerv.net 1,000X10,000 cant go wrong.


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

Browns

Congrats on the new 312BH - that trailer is gorgeous. We were torn between that and the 300BH and ended up with the 300 mainly because of the size and weight. I am worried though about your Sequoia, this trailer is WAY more than it can tow. Does the dealer know what you are pulling it with? As for the WDH, go with the bigger capacity, but I really think you should be looking at an Equalizer or Hensley hitch... Good luck and have fun, but I strongly urge you to do some more research (check out RV.net as well) and talk to your dealer at length about it - for your own safety!


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

brownsr4 said:


> I'm a newbie here and have a few quick questoins.
> 
> I have an 07 Sequioa rated at 6500lbs towing, the 312BH dry is 7300 so loaded I'm looking at a max of 8900lbs.
> 
> ...


WHOA--A tow vehicle rated to tow 6500 lbs is not going to be able to safely handle a 7300 lb. trailer, let alone one loaded to 8900 lb. The hitch ratings you cite are what the HITCH is capable of handling. This has nothing to do directly with what the tow vehicle can handle. Brake boosters? If you mean a brake controller, they are recommended for any trailer of any type over 1500 lbs. A sway control is also a good idea.

Please reconsider this arrangement. The trailer is too heavy for the truck. Alternately, the truck is too light for the trailer.

Best Wishes--

Carl
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

35' and 8900 pounds is way too much for a 1/2 ton SUV.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The facts are, you are looking at a tounge wieght of 1000+ lbs. The 655lb number is without batteries, propane, or anything in the TT.

I'd never recommend even trying what you are attempting. However, if you do, I think you'll need 1200 lb bars to try to level things out.

Additionally, a friction sway control wouldn't be recommended for that trailer with a 1 ton dually. No, get a proper sway control system such as the Equal-i-zer brand or a Reese Dual cam. Either of those hitches will work well once you discover that you need a bigger TV.

Finally, PLEASE be careful if you attempt this!! You are recieving this advice because we care about you and your family's safety as well as the safety of the other's on the road.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

brownsr4 said:


> I'm a newbie here and have a few quick questoins.
> 
> I have an 07 Sequioa rated at 6500lbs towing, the 312BH dry is 7300 so loaded I'm looking at a max of 8900lbs.
> 
> ...


Welcome fellow 312Bh outback owner!!





































Not to mention you have almost the exact same set up as I do. I have an 08 Sequoia. It is the bigger one with the 5.7 engine and 4.3 axle ratio and the heavy duty tow package. It's rated for 9600lbs. It has plenty of power though I think my wheel base might be an issue. I will know after our july trip up to the Thousand Islands. I've been on two close trips so far and it handles great. Plenty of power, a little sway. And I havn't even put on my sway control. I have the reese 1200/12000 trunion dual cam with friction sway. (As Nathan said) If I could do it over, I would probably have gotten one of those really expensive 2-3g hitch set ups to compensate the short wheel base. But I'm going with what I bought this season and see how it works.

Without a doubt, you need sway control!! Especially on the highway.







Electric break is a must also. I had a 19 foot trailer before this one and there is a huge difference in towing. This is like towing a sailboat with the sails up. I would also guess that you are under powered. If 3 rows of seats is a must, the bigger Sequioa tows the most weight in it's class. (other than 3/4 ton suv's) Hope that helps! Good luck.

John


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

brownsr4 said:


> I'm a newbie here and have a few quick questoins.
> 
> I have an 07 Sequioa rated at 6500lbs towing, the 312BH dry is 7300 so loaded I'm looking at a max of 8900lbs.


Welcome to the Outbackers!

I have to agree with the others that we would never recommend your combination....You safety is important to us!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Up State NY Camper said:


> *I've been on two close trips so far and it handles great. Plenty of power, a little sway. And I havn't even put on my sway control. I have the reese 1200/12000 trunion dual cam with friction sway*.


This is a thread highjack but the Dual cam has intergrated sway control. There is no need or use for additional friction bars.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

brownsr4 - That is way too much trailer for that SUV. Before you tow there needs to be some serious discussion on what you are planning to do.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

WOW, I am really going to like this forum, the input has been great and fast.

As for safety, I agree this is not the best set up for anyone in my family or driving next to me. I might have the family drive separate the first few trips till I see how if goes and to keep the weight down. The dealer knows what I am doing and of course they say it will work as they want the sell. I do have access to an 06 Escalade if this turns out to be a bad decision I will try it with that truck.

All of our trips will be in FL until we get the newer Sequoia or Suburban next year, flat roads will help and coming into the summer we have little wind to deal with down here. Even with my pop up trips were usually within and hour or two max.

I'm going with Valley brand as I have a direct connection with the warehouse in Miami, does anyone know if Valley has an equivalent to the Equalizer or Reese Dual Cam?

Thanks again for all the feedback it's exactly what I needed.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Most dealers would tell you that you could tow that trailer with a Smart Car if they thought it would make the sale.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

brownsr4 said:


> WOW, I am really going to like this forum, the input has been great and fast.
> 
> As for safety, I agree this is not the best set up for anyone in my family or driving next to me. I might have the family drive separate the first few trips till I see how if goes and to keep the weight down. The dealer knows what I am doing and of course they say it will work as they want the sell. I do have access to an 06 Escalade if this turns out to be a bad decision I will try it with that truck.
> 
> ...


I'm not aware of anything similar from Valley. They are one of the brands that dealer's slap on when the customer doesn't ask for something specifically. Since you have overloaded your TV and have a trailer that is 50% longer than it should be for that wheelbase, I really think you should invest in a good hitch. Personally, I'd go the Hensley/Propride route with that combo, but if you insist on not spending that much, please at least get a good sway control setup... (This means Reese Dual Cam or Equal-i-zer brand).


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> Most dealers would tell you that you could tow that trailer with a Smart Car if they thought it would make the sale.


My dealer verified what TV I had before they would sell my trailer to me. The salesman's exact quote " We want to make sure you are going to be safe when you leave this lot"


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> *I've been on two close trips so far and it handles great. Plenty of power, a little sway. And I havn't even put on my sway control. I have the reese 1200/12000 trunion dual cam with friction sway*.


This is a thread highjack but the Dual cam has intergrated sway control. There is no need or use for additional friction bars.
[/quote]

Camper Andy, I don't know what I said wrong so let me word it another way. I have been just using the trunion bars as my first 2 trips were just down the road. Those sway control thingys (Dual Cam?) I have yet to install. They are going on this weekend hopefully. Please forgive me, and thanks for clearing up any mis info as I am new at this kind of hitch set up.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Up State NY Camper said:


> *I've been on two close trips so far and it handles great. Plenty of power, a little sway. And I havn't even put on my sway control. I have the reese 1200/12000 trunion dual cam with friction sway*.


This is a thread highjack but the Dual cam has intergrated sway control. There is no need or use for additional friction bars.
[/quote]

Camper Andy, I don't know what I said wrong so let me word it another way. I have been just using the trunion bars as my first 2 trips were just down the road. Those sway control thingys (Dual Cam?) I have yet to install. They are going on this weekend hopefully. Please forgive me, and thanks for clearing up any mis info as I am new at this kind of hitch set up.








[/quote]

Well now you have me baffled. I have no idea how you have it installed. Any chance to get a picture of what the installation looks like?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Is this the hitch you have?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> *I've been on two close trips so far and it handles great. Plenty of power, a little sway. And I havn't even put on my sway control. I have the reese 1200/12000 trunion dual cam with friction sway*.


This is a thread highjack but the Dual cam has intergrated sway control. There is no need or use for additional friction bars.
[/quote]

Camper Andy, I don't know what I said wrong so let me word it another way. I have been just using the trunion bars as my first 2 trips were just down the road. Those sway control thingys (Dual Cam?) I have yet to install. They are going on this weekend hopefully. Please forgive me, and thanks for clearing up any mis info as I am new at this kind of hitch set up.








[/quote]

Well now you have me baffled. I have no idea how you have it installed. Any chance to get a picture of what the installation looks like?
[/quote]
It means he bought the WDH and is using just the trunnion bars and WDH head right now, and bought the Cam brackets and arms after the fact and has to install them yet.

The cam arms are available to retrofit if someone upgrades from a friction sway bar to the dual cam set up.

Steve


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Is this the hitch you have?


Yes thats it. And the poster above was right accept I bought it all together. Just havn't installed the sway control yet. I got the new ballmount today and will be installing everything on Sunday. Again I will try to take pics of the "carnage" and post them. Just have to get around to doing it.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Ok we are safley at the park. The WDH was dialed in perfect as for sway control i will need to dial that in some more. Anything over 60 was less than comfortable. 
The truck has the power and gearing for this. Go figure though it was very windy here today 15-20mph out of the east, I was traveling north and felt it. My brake controller has a nice feature were I can hit a slide and engage just the Trailer brake at verious levels. Granted only a 20 mile trip today. Looking forward to the drive home to dial it in some more.


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

Glad you made it safely. Post some pics of your TV & TT all hooked up. Enjoy the weekend, the weather will be beautiful here in FL


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

One thing that any Newbie to this site will quickly realize is it's not who has the latest/greateast/biggest/best set-up. It's about whether you're safe or not. And better yet, if you're NOT, they're gonna tell you and put you on track to get it right.

We'll all agree on this:

Camping is fun. But only if you're safe enough to get there and back home!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

You state, "I have an 07 Sequioa rated at 6500lbs towing, the 312BH dry is 7300.."

The EMPTY weight of your new TT exceeds the towing capacity of the tow vehicle.

When you load the TT with clothes, food, maybe 1/2 tank of fresh water, fill up the propane, and so forth, and go over 8000 pounds in the TT, you will be way beyond the towing capacity of the tow vehicle.

Don't even THINK about towing that weight with your present tow vehicle. In as few words as possible, it's very dangerous to even attempt it.

PLEASE be safe and don't tow a trailer whose empty weight exceeds the maximum towing capacity of the tow vehicle by 12%. That is WAY beyond being "just a little bit over.."


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I got my sway control set up yesterday. Took it for a ride down the highway. WOW what a difference. I couldn't do over 60 without feeling like a fish before. I got up to 75 with no problem. ( I won't be driving 75 ) My uncle helped me tweek everything. We took over 4 hours and two trips to get it right. I am very happy with the setup now. I'm telling you guys, the bigger Sequoia can do the job.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Facts are the rig you have is not rated for that trailer. You know it..and so do insurance companies.

All it takes is a slight breeze and a semi passing you on the freeway to start sway that your rig might not be able to stop. You are then going to have the insurance claim denied and possibly be liable for injury to others.

Please...do not tow with this setup.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Facts are the rig you have is not rated for that trailer. You know it..and so do insurance companies.
> 
> All it takes is a slight breeze and a semi passing you on the freeway to start sway that your rig might not be able to stop. You are then going to have the insurance claim denied and possibly be liable for injury to others.
> 
> Please...do not tow with this setup.


I assume you are talking about brownsr right? There is a big difference between his Sequoia and mine. Mine is rated for 9600lbs. It has a 5.7 and 4.3 axle. I know my wheel base isn't ideal, and I will have to take it easy on windy days and next to trucks.... But all in all, she towed very well yesterday.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

IMO, Anyone towing that much trailer with a SUV OR 1/2 ton truck should be _very _careful. Steady state conditions are never a problem. The issue is when you get a sudden gust of wind. I've been there with less trailer and it was VERY scary. Had I been distracted at the time or if I had been blown into another lane rather than onto the shoulder, things could have gotten ugly. Again, this is only my opinion based on my experiences, but everyone please be safe!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Facts are the rig you have is not rated for that trailer. You know it..and so do insurance companies.
> 
> All it takes is a slight breeze and a semi passing you on the freeway to start sway that your rig might not be able to stop. You are then going to have the insurance claim denied and possibly be liable for injury to others.
> 
> Please...do not tow with this setup.


I assume you are talking about brownsr right? There is a big difference between his Sequoia and mine. Mine is rated for 9600lbs. It has a 5.7 and 4.3 axle. I know my wheel base isn't ideal, and I will have to take it easy on windy days and next to trucks.... But all in all, she towed very well yesterday.
[/quote]

Correct...you have 9600lbs...well within the limts. He is over the limit without even putting anything in the trailer.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Well the ride home on US 1 was great, got the Sway Control tightened down more than the dealer did and it handled much better on the way home. Never topped 55 MPH and had a head wind of 15 knots.

Also dialed in the Odyssey Brake control, what a great unit, the ablity to engage just the trailer brake while under way is very handy. Only used that feature once as a semi passed and it tracked straight.

For now I am going to stay off the highway/turnpike and stick to the many four lane state highways, I can get everywere we want to go on them. I don't see the need to go any faster than 60MPH at this time.

To keep weight down we will be packing up my Hybrid Toyota Camry with the wife and kids and anything else we can fit in there. Not to mention it's easier to keep focused with just myself in the truck. Here are some pics of the set up, thanks to all for you input.

I'm having issues with uploading photos, If they do not show up I will try posting them again.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Here is a Link to the TV TT set up

No luck attaching them, sorry


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Facts are the rig you have is not rated for that trailer. You know it..and so do insurance companies.
> 
> All it takes is a slight breeze and a semi passing you on the freeway to start sway that your rig might not be able to stop. You are then going to have the insurance claim denied and possibly be liable for injury to others.
> 
> Please...do not tow with this setup.


I assume you are talking about brownsr right? There is a big difference between his Sequoia and mine. Mine is rated for 9600lbs. It has a 5.7 and 4.3 axle. I know my wheel base isn't ideal, and I will have to take it easy on windy days and next to trucks.... But all in all, she towed very well yesterday.
[/quote]

I'm trying to soak this all in, but it seems the overall them to getting blown around on the highway is the longer the wheel base the better??? Even with the correct towing capacity if you have the short wheel base you will still have the sway issue. Is the 08 to current Sequoia considered a 1/2 ton???

In everyone's experiences, what would be the ideal SUV for this set up?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

brownsr4 said:


> I'm trying to soak this all in, but it seems the overall them to getting blown around on the highway is the longer the wheel base the better??? Even with the correct towing capacity if you have the short wheel base you will still have the sway issue. Is the 08 to current Sequoia considered a 1/2 ton???
> 
> In everyone's experiences, what would be the ideal SUV for this set up?


The ideal SUV would be 3/4 ton truck based. The only new one out there is the Suburban 2500. Many members here are also Excursion fans, but your only option is used there.

I personally worry about wheelbase, frame, suspension, brakes, steering. I don't worry about engine/trans because if they let loose, it's just money to replace them.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Nathan said:


> I'm trying to soak this all in, but it seems the overall them to getting blown around on the highway is the longer the wheel base the better??? Even with the correct towing capacity if you have the short wheel base you will still have the sway issue. Is the 08 to current Sequoia considered a 1/2 ton???
> 
> In everyone's experiences, what would be the ideal SUV for this set up?


The ideal SUV would be 3/4 ton truck based. The only new one out there is the Suburban 2500. Many members here are also Excursion fans, but your only option is used there.

I personally worry about wheelbase, frame, suspension, brakes, steering. I don't worry about engine/trans because if they let loose, it's just money to replace them.
[/quote]

My 07 has a 118.1 wheel base vs. the 08 with 122. Would that make a big difference?


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

brownsr4 said:


> I'm trying to soak this all in, but it seems the overall them to getting blown around on the highway is the longer the wheel base the better??? Even with the correct towing capacity if you have the short wheel base you will still have the sway issue. Is the 08 to current Sequoia considered a 1/2 ton???
> 
> In everyone's experiences, what would be the ideal SUV for this set up?


The ideal SUV would be 3/4 ton truck based. The only new one out there is the Suburban 2500. Many members here are also Excursion fans, but your only option is used there.

I personally worry about wheelbase, frame, suspension, brakes, steering. I don't worry about engine/trans because if they let loose, it's just money to replace them.
[/quote]

My 07 has a 118.1 wheel base vs. the 08 with 122. Would that make a big difference?
[/quote]
Every bit helps but you still are lacking in the braking and suspension and heavier frame. You really do need to consider a 3/4 ton SUV


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

BrownsR4, I have a 2009 300BH and I pull with a 2500 Suburban. I have a Reese dual-cam WD hitch, and a Prodigy.

My truck is longer than yours, my OB is similar in length to yours, but yours is heavier.

I towed approximately 4000 miles last year, mostly highway. Going up & down hills, etc. power was fine, but I still felt some sway on the highway - mostly when in groupings of trucks. I still had a few touchy moments, going downhill in the mountains (a long downhill curve, in the mountains, where the wind can gust unexpectedly is DANGEROUS if you're not properly equipped.)

One time I unexpectedly slid thru an intersection.....the road was damp, and I crested a hill just before the red light. 15,000 lbs can't stop quick. I had to make some real quick adjustments to avoid the car crossing ahead of me, and frankly, scared the crap out of myself.

The 2500 gets 8mpg when towing. It's a massive beast to be my wife's daily driver (but somehow with the kids, those seats all get used...) And yet when I'm towing I still sometimes wish I had more truck. There's no way I could recommend less.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I gotta chime in on this one...

Had a 03 expedition towing a 310BHS (same as yours, just a year older). WRONG move on my part. My wheelbase was 117". The power was ok(rated for near 9000 lbs), the problem was the suspension, braking, and wheelbase. That rig threw me around the road. Unbearable experience. When there was no wind, on a flat road with no one else around me, it was ok. My wife noticed that I still was white knuckling the steering wheel in "ideal" conditions. The first couple of times I towed it I thought it was just fine, until non ideal situations hit and by golly I told my wife we're not using that again until we get a bigger TV.

I decided that if I'm not going to enjoy towing, we wouldn't be camping so we moved to the excursion. WORLD of difference. now my TV controls the OB and not the other way around. Much nicer towing experience and MUCH safer. I have no additional concerns when towing my trailer now.

I urge you to reconsider. What Oregon camper shared is true. My insurance asked me what my TV was and when I told them she said they may not cover the OB. I disregarded that and went with another company for my trailer.

I hate that you were sold a trailer that is way too big for your vehicle. PM me if you have further questions.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

TexanThompsons said:


> I gotta chime in on this one...
> 
> Had a 03 expedition towing a 310BHS (same as yours, just a year older). WRONG move on my part. My wheelbase was 117". The power was ok(rated for near 9000 lbs), the problem was the suspension, braking, and wheelbase. That rig threw me around the road. Unbearable experience. When there was no wind, on a flat road with no one else around me, it was ok. My wife noticed that I still was white knuckling the steering wheel in "ideal" conditions. The first couple of times I towed it I thought it was just fine, until non ideal situations hit and by golly I told my wife we're not using that again until we get a bigger TV.
> 
> ...


Well thanks to everyones concern for our safety and the fact that we do not want to limited to were we can go with our new 312BH. We have decided to buy an 04/05 Ford Excursion with the 6.0 TD.

Fortunatly we can get out of our Sequioa lease for what the book value is.

I will post new pics of the set up once we have it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

brownsr4 said:


> I gotta chime in on this one...
> 
> Had a 03 expedition towing a 310BHS (same as yours, just a year older). WRONG move on my part. My wheelbase was 117". The power was ok(rated for near 9000 lbs), the problem was the suspension, braking, and wheelbase. That rig threw me around the road. Unbearable experience. When there was no wind, on a flat road with no one else around me, it was ok. My wife noticed that I still was white knuckling the steering wheel in "ideal" conditions. The first couple of times I towed it I thought it was just fine, until non ideal situations hit and by golly I told my wife we're not using that again until we get a bigger TV.
> 
> ...


Well thanks to everyones concern for our safety and the fact that we do not want to limited to were we can go with our new 312BH. We have decided to buy an 04/05 Ford Excursion with the 6.0 TD.

Fortunatly we can get out of our Sequioa lease for what the book value is.

I will post new pics of the set up once we have it.
[/quote]
That is EXCELLENT news!!!









We're all for having fun camping!!! It's hard to try to explain that someone has too much trailer for their TV, but we'd feel guilty if we didn't and an accident happened. Have you found the Excursion yet? If not there are plenty of owners that would be happy to weigh in on their experiences and what to look for and what not to...


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I gotta chime in on this one...
> 
> Had a 03 expedition towing a 310BHS (same as yours, just a year older). WRONG move on my part. My wheelbase was 117". The power was ok(rated for near 9000 lbs), the problem was the suspension, braking, and wheelbase. That rig threw me around the road. Unbearable experience. When there was no wind, on a flat road with no one else around me, it was ok. My wife noticed that I still was white knuckling the steering wheel in "ideal" conditions. The first couple of times I towed it I thought it was just fine, until non ideal situations hit and by golly I told my wife we're not using that again until we get a bigger TV.
> 
> ...


Well thanks to everyones concern for our safety and the fact that we do not want to limited to were we can go with our new 312BH. We have decided to buy an 04/05 Ford Excursion with the 6.0 TD.

Fortunatly we can get out of our Sequioa lease for what the book value is.

I will post new pics of the set up once we have it.
[/quote]
That is EXCELLENT news!!!









We're all for having fun camping!!! It's hard to try to explain that someone has too much trailer for their TV, but we'd feel guilty if we didn't and an accident happened. Have you found the Excursion yet? If not there are plenty of owners that would be happy to weigh in on their experiences and what to look for and what not to...
[/quote]

Just let me know when you need info...I say you've found a great time to buy. The inflated prices (happens for used vehicles from about feb - May as people buy vehicles with their income tax refunds) are now just about over. There are some things to watch out for when buying a used Excursion, but there is no other SUV like it.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

brownsr4 said:


> Well thanks to everyones concern for our safety and the fact that we do not want to limited to were we can go with our new 312BH. We have decided to buy an 04/05 Ford Excursion with the 6.0 TD.
> 
> Fortunatly we can get out of our Sequioa lease for what the book value is.
> 
> I will post new pics of the set up once we have it.


WOW! Someone someone actually asked for advice and listened! As I was reading this thread I was sure you were one of those types who had their mind made up and and just wanted someone to agree with you. Excellent choice. As a side note one of our members, Clarkley, will be selling a very nice 2008 3/4 ton Suburban. You may want to lokk into that also.

Randy


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

This one is being sold at auction by Ford, so it must be one of the last leased Excursions in the country. Only 67k miles. One of my best friends is a dealer and if it looks good he will bid on it Thursday.

Please chime in on what to look for, I am a car guy, actually make my living selling replacement parts like Brakes, Motor mounts, AC compressors, Engine Gaskets, Fuel Pumps etc.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm not telling you to stay away from 6.0's diesels but they do have many issues. The early ones were in the shop more than on the road. They did get better by 2006/07. Some people have owned them with no issues. Some of the problems have been egr related, turbos, and head stud bolts (they were too short). You can save 5-10k going with a V10. That buys alot of gas and trust me a V10 is a pulling monster, not far behind a diesel. You can learn alot more here: www.ford-trucks.com/forums. Again, I'm not saying dont buy one just know what you're getting into with a used one. There are no cheap repairs when you're talking about a diesel. I bought mine because I got 11000k off in discounts and it has a 100,000 mile warranty but I still keep my fingers crossed I wont regret it.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> I'm not telling you to stay away from 6.0's diesels but they do have many issues. The early ones were in the shop more than on the road. They did get better by 2006/07. Some people have owned them with no issues. Some of the problems have been egr related, turbos, and head stud bolts (they were too short). You can save 5-10k going with a V10. That buys alot of gas and trust me a V10 is a pulling monster, not far behind a diesel. You can learn alot more here: www.ford-trucks.com/forums. Again, I'm not saying dont buy one just know what you're getting into with a used one. There are no cheap repairs when you're talking about a diesel. I bought mine because I got 11000k off in discounts and it has a 100,000 mile warranty but I still keep my fingers crossed I wont regret it.


You were right about having me read into the 6.0 PSD, thanks for the link to that Ford Forum. Looks like it's hit or miss. If I get the Excursion for the right price I should be ok, but knowing what I know now, I would not pay more than 18k for that truck. Assuming 2k in cover my butt maintenance and if anything goes wrong right away.

I think I will start a new post to get OB'rs feedback on the 6.0, the truck guys are to detailed, I just want some simple responses.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

No luck on the Excursion for now, still trying to figure out what to do. Can I say I hate car shopping! Dealers are the worst people to deal with I don't understand how that business model still survives.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

brownsr4 said:


> Here is a Link to the TV TT set up
> 
> No luck attaching them, sorry


Nice pics! I didn't see the sway control on in the close up pic of the tt and tv? Maybe it's different than mine.







Anyway, just be careful towing. I had trouble comming home from the dealer. It was very windy and my weight dist. was not set up right, and my sway control wasn't installed yet. I felt like a fish going down the highway. I couldn't go over 55 without feeling like the tt was going to tip over. What a difference it makes when the hitching equipment is dialed in perfectly.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Here is a Link to the TV TT set up
> 
> No luck attaching them, sorry


Nice pics! I didn't see the sway control on in the close up pic of the tt and tv? Maybe it's different than mine.







Anyway, just be careful towing. I had trouble comming home from the dealer. It was very windy and my weight dist. was not set up right, and my sway control wasn't installed yet. I felt like a fish going down the highway. I couldn't go over 55 without feeling like the tt was going to tip over. What a difference it makes when the hitching equipment is dialed in perfectly.
[/quote]

I didn't see the 3rd page of this thread. Congrats on your decision to get a new vehicle.







I know my next tv will be a 3/4 ton pic-up. Just not in the near future.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

I found a really nice 05 Eddie Bauer Excursion only 57k miles, only issue is that is has the 5.4L V8 rated at 7600 lbs trailer weight. Loaded I would be 1300 lbs over. Since i know this is the right chassis (3/4) I assume my concerns with this set up would be wear on the transmission and lack of HP. Otherwise would I be ok with this TV?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I doubt many will be happy with the performance. It will get you there, but not at any great speed. That was the old 2V motor so it made ~260HP (I beleive).


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

So I would be safe just slow? If so I can deal with that. I could also do some engine mods to get HP up.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

brownsr4 said:


> So I would be safe just slow? If so I can deal with that. I could also do some engine mods to get HP up.


Should be the same trans, brakes, etc as a V10 so my guess is the motor is the limiting factor. I know guys with 30 foot campers and the newer 5.4 3 valve (300hp/365ft-lbs) and its only adequate. I think the 2 valve (255hp/350 ft-lbs) would be under powered. If its a 4x4 then the max tow rating drops to 7200lbs. Those 5.4's in a 3/4 ton are known for lousy mpg's. You'd be better off getting a V10 and be done with it. You wont regret it. If you want to try the 5.4 make sure its cheap, real cheap. There's not much demand for a 5.4 Excursion, most people want a diesel or a V10.

Here's a link to more specs

http://www.new-cars.com/2005/ford/ford-excursion-specs.html

P.S. If it has a 4.10 I might be more inclined to try it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

brownsr4 said:


> So I would be safe just slow? If so I can deal with that. I could also do some engine mods to get HP up.


Yes, the Brakes, Frame, suspension are all there. It's just it won't go up hills very fast (it will make it but it will take time...).


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Well I test drove the 5.4L Excursion and all I can say is what a dog. It barely moves the truck around, could not imagine what it would be like with a TT behind it. Nathan thanks as always for your input.

The premium they want for the Diesel Excursion right not is just not inticing me much at all. After looking at so many the interiors are dated and do not hold up well at all. Asking prices for really clean ones are 29,995. For that I can get an 08 F250 Crew Cab.

The search continues, but my time frame is getting shorter if I want to make it to the SE Rally next week in a new TV.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

brownsr4 said:


> Well I test drove the 5.4L Excursion and all I can say is what a dog. It barely moves the truck around, could not imagine what it would be like with a TT behind it. Nathan thanks as always for your input.
> 
> The premium they want for the Diesel Excursion right not is just not inticing me much at all. After looking at so many the interiors are dated and do not hold up well at all. Asking prices for really clean ones are 29,995. For that I can get an 08 F250 Crew Cab.
> 
> The search continues, but my time frame is getting shorter if I want to make it to the SE Rally next week in a new TV.


FYI brand 2010 Superduty's are 10-13k off sticker these days. They're blowing em out cause the new one's are in. Mine was 51695 minus 11k in discounts and rebates. Might be worth checking out.

Randy


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

brownsr4 said:


> Well I test drove the 5.4L Excursion and all I can say is what a dog. It barely moves the truck around, could not imagine what it would be like with a TT behind it. Nathan thanks as always for your input.
> 
> The premium they want for the Diesel Excursion right not is just not inticing me much at all. After looking at so many the interiors are dated and do not hold up well at all. Asking prices for really clean ones are 29,995. For that I can get an 08 F250 Crew Cab.
> 
> The search continues, but my time frame is getting shorter if I want to make it to the SE Rally next week in a new TV.


I see yur still looking. Looks like your trying to stay with an suv? If so, what about the 6.0 3/4 ton suburban? That has the power and wheelbase.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Well the decision has been made and we will take delivery tomorrow, hold on to your seats, are you holding on? To go with out big TT we got an even bigger TV. We ended up with a tricked out 2008 F350 Dually SD 6.4L, surprised? So was my wife as this will be her daily driver.

Good thing we live in a Palm City, FL a very equestrian city were 3/4 plus ton trucks are the norm.

Here are a few pictures of it, it's dirty in these pics so I will post more once we take delivery tomorrow.

Some the upgrades are 10 lug 22.5" wheels, rear airbags, HID headlights, LED lights in place of all the origanal bulbs (The truck is used by Recon Lighting www.gorecon.com as a test vehicle, it is on their web site and printed catalog and they have T-shirts they sell with our trucks image on it. Also Pioneer GPS/Rear back up camera, the camera is mounted behind the lisense plate with a small hole drilled in the plate. This will make hooking up a breeze. Anyway more details to come.

As always thanks for everyones imput on this subject, I don't think we could have ended up with a better TV.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

brownsr4 said:


> Well the decision has been made and we will take delivery tomorrow, hold on to your seats, are you holding on? To go with out big TT we got an even bigger TV. We ended up with a tricked out 2008 F350 Dually SD 6.4L, surprised? So was my wife as this will be her daily driver.
> 
> Good thing we live in a Palm City, FL a very equestrian city were 3/4 plus ton trucks are the norm.
> 
> ...


Saweet


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Boy, talk about going from one extreme to another. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

It was meant to be, this was a customers truck and he was so hot for the 2011 F350 he sold me this for 30k. I could not pass it up. I was looking at 05 Excursions with asking prices of 30k. It books for 35k bone stock and easily has 10-15k in upgrades. Not so ideal for getting the groceries but who cares.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I love it. My sentiments exactly. WHO CARES cause its awesome.

Jim


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

brownsr4 said:


> It was meant to be, this was a customers truck and he was so hot for the 2011 F350 he sold me this for 30k. I could not pass it up. I was looking at 05 Excursions with asking prices of 30k. It books for 35k bone stock and easily has 10-15k in upgrades. Not so ideal for getting the groceries but who cares.


If its practical to you!! Its Practical!!

I can justify just about anything LOL


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> It was meant to be, this was a customers truck and he was so hot for the 2011 F350 he sold me this for 30k. I could not pass it up. I was looking at 05 Excursions with asking prices of 30k. It books for 35k bone stock and easily has 10-15k in upgrades. Not so ideal for getting the groceries but who cares.


If its practical to you!! Its Practical!!

I can justify just about anything LOL








[/quote]

Thats why we luv ya. Well at least I do, cause I can say "Clarke did it too" or "he had the same idea".


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Joonbee said:


> It was meant to be, this was a customers truck and he was so hot for the 2011 F350 he sold me this for 30k. I could not pass it up. I was looking at 05 Excursions with asking prices of 30k. It books for 35k bone stock and easily has 10-15k in upgrades. Not so ideal for getting the groceries but who cares.


If its practical to you!! Its Practical!!

I can justify just about anything LOL








[/quote]

Thats why we luv ya. Well at least I do, cause I can say "Clarke did it too" or "he had the same idea".
[/quote]

I'm luvn you guys as well, without all your feedback the DW would have not pushed the new TV issue.

I'm really good at that justifaction thing also, even sold it to the DW with help from my new firends.

The insurance guy got a good LOL when I called to get it insured, he thought is was really funny that my other car is a 2009 Toyota Camry Hybrid.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

brownsr4 said:


> It was meant to be, this was a customers truck and he was so hot for the 2011 F350 he sold me this for 30k. I could not pass it up. I was looking at 05 Excursions with asking prices of 30k. It books for 35k bone stock and easily has 10-15k in upgrades. Not so ideal for getting the groceries but who cares.


If its practical to you!! Its Practical!!

I can justify just about anything LOL








[/quote]

Thats why we luv ya. Well at least I do, cause I can say "Clarke did it too" or "he had the same idea".
[/quote]

I'm luvn you guys as well, without all your feedback the DW would have not pushed the new TV issue.

I'm really good at that justifaction thing also, even sold it to the DW with help from my new firends.

The insurance guy got a good LOL when I called to get it insured, he thought is was really funny that my other car is a 2009 Toyota Camry Hybrid.
[/quote]

Too funny. I also have a Camry. Not a hybrid though. What are the chances of us having the same two cars in the driveway??


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

brownsr4 said:


> It was meant to be, this was a customers truck and he was so hot for the 2011 F350 he sold me this for 30k. I could not pass it up. I was looking at 05 Excursions with asking prices of 30k. It books for 35k bone stock and easily has 10-15k in upgrades. Not so ideal for getting the groceries but who cares.


It's very practical for getting groceries. Go shopping, fill the bed, and you don't have to shop for another 3 months!!!


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Took Delivery yesterday, Here are some much better pictures.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

That's one purty truck!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

ZHB said:


> That's one purty truck!


Just a stray comment...

Many of us would prefer to have a maximum truck... In my case that woul probably be a Ford F350 or even an F450 with either a V10 or a diesel. Unfortunately, that is neither a very practical truck to drive as an everyday commuter nor an affordable vehicle to have as an "extra".

So what do we do? We compromise. In my case, I got a Toyota Tundra because: 1) I needed a different vehicle; 2) I needed a vehicle strong enough to pull a "good-size" TT; 3) I wanted to stay under 30K if at all possible; and 4) I wanted a new vehicle.

...and the result? 1) I got a different vehicle; 2) I got one strong enough to tow anything but a 5er (my opinion only--other have and do haul them); 3) I came in under 30K, and 4) I got a new vehicle.

What did I give up? In my opinion--nothing.

Happy Camping!!!

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, when I upgraded from a 1/2 ton to a 1 ton, these were my impressions:

Solo mpg: Carryover
Towing MPG: improved by 2-3 mpg
Stability while towing: Night and day
Costs: Up, but that's life.

BTW, when I downsized 2 years later, my 350 was still worth more than a 1/2 ton.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Well, when I upgraded from a 1/2 ton to a 1 ton, these were my impressions:
> 
> Solo mpg: Carryover
> Towing MPG: improved by 2-3 mpg
> ...


great point. I've noticed that since i bought my excursion, I've not sen one with similar miles and trim within $5K of what I bought mine for. So far this is the first vehicle I've purchased that has appreciated.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

WOW, what a whril wind I have been on. Left Fathers Day for the first trip with the new truck, a 10 day working trip (vacation for the DW, DD, DS). I could not have asked for a better fathers day gift of pulling the 312BH with the new F350, it was a dream. Four nights in Jacksonville's Hanna Park, then to Orlando, stayed at Disney's Fort Wilderness for 6 nights. I only had one full day off from work the whole trip but it was really nice coming back to the family and the camper vs. a hotel. I have attached two pics of the TT and TV together, pinch me as I feel like I'm dreaming.

Leaving for a 5 night working trip this Sunday to the Tampa area, Little Manatee River SP. DW, DD, DS get to have fun all day why I work, but someone has to pay for all this.

Thanks again for all the great input.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Are all Outbackers camping? My last post on this was July 8th, since then I do not see any post at all in the section of the Forum, seems odd. Any ideas or is it correct.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

brownsr4 said:


> Are all Outbackers camping? My last post on this was July 8th, since then I do not see any post at all in the section of the Forum, seems odd. Any ideas or is it correct.


Clicking on Active Content on the home page should take you to the latest.


----------

